# Would you lie to a landlord? :(



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

First of all let me say I am usually not even slightly ok with lying. I'm not comfortable with it and in general I like to be 100% honest with everyone...BUT... I'm started to get a little frustrated. 
My fiance and I are getting a long haired white Shepherd puppy in late December. Her parents are imported and and they don't look like your typical German Shepherds. We own our spring/summer home but rent in the South in the fall/winter (we don't spend every winter there is just depends on the year). Roofers burnt our condo down and it won't be move in ready until the spring, so staying home this winter isn't even an option for us. 
In the meantime, I am having a REALLY hard time finding an apartment complex that will rent to people with Shepherds. The puppy is going to be there until she is 5 or 6 months old in March and then we head back North for the rest of the year. The last person I talked to put up his defenses as soon as I mentioned the word "Shepherd"...he said, "NO Shepherds of any sort." So I asked, "Well what about the Australian, Anatolian and Tervuren Shepherds?" "They're all the same. NO Shepherds" Needless to say, that was a lost cause. 
I've always been an exemplary tenant and my landlords have always been very sad to see me go, so not being wanted is a new concept to me. I have never lied to a landlord before (although they have lied to me...even moving us into a place heavily infested with bedbugs and then telling us we had scabies when we showed them the hundreds of bites after a week of living there!). I feel wrong about lying, but being turned down for this by such uneducated people just doesn't make any sense. Dog? No problem! Puppy? No problem! Short term lease? No problem! Shepherd? HUGE problem! Would you or could you lie to a landlord about the breed of your dog? :help:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

No. I would not. Often if appartment building landlords won't accept dogs of a certain breed, it is because their insurance won't allow it - so really out of their hands. 

You may have more luck looking to rent privately, a basement suit, a small house, a townhouse rather than go for a commercial complex. 

Offer references and offer extra for the security deposit. Private owners of small rental properties will probably be more open to renting to tenants with a dog.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes, I would lie to the landlord . I tell them I have no pets. I even changed the locks on the front door so no one from maintenance can come in. I never had a dog before. I had cats when I'd lie to the apartment about pets. I didn't see why I had to pay a deposit and extra pet rent. My cats don't have jobs to pay rent ... lol !


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Castlemaid we are looking through Craigslist and found a few privately owned but its "slim pickens." That might be the best option for us though. "Honesty is the best policy!" 

Bubbles I don't think thats an option for us.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The problem with lying is that it paints ALL dog (and cat) owners with the same brush, and just makes it even more difficult for honest people to find rentals, as the experience of some landlords about "dog owners being untrustworthy, because they will lie and who knows what else" becomes solidified as true by the actions of a few. 

I have in the past had good luck finding dog-friendly rentals specifically looking for private suites, and pro-actively selling myself and my dog. Two of my past landlords told me after I had moved out that they did not want to rent to a dog owner because of past bad experiences, but I presented myself as being very responsible and they were impressed with the impression I gave. 

It takes more work, but it is doable!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

as others have said, look at homes instead of apartment complexes. Even property management companies that handle private home rentals are an option. 
My best tool has always been references for my dogs but of course a new puppy won't have that. The age, for me, would actually be more of a problem than the breed. Young pups have housetraining accidents and chew and ruin the carpet and on and on.

ETA: and NEVER lie to the landlord.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Bubbles said:


> Yes, I would lie to the landlord . I tell them I have no pets. I even changed the locks on the front door so no one from maintenance can come in. I never had a dog before. I had cats when I'd lie to the apartment about pets. I didn't see why I had to pay a deposit and extra pet rent. My cats don't have jobs to pay rent ... lol !


And this is one of the reasons why so many have problems finding a place to rent now.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't see where lying to your landlord about the breed of your
dog comes close to making any sense.


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

Dainerra said:


> The age, for me, would actually be more of a problem than the breed. Young pups have housetraining accidents and chew and ruin the carpet and on and on.
> 
> ETA: and NEVER lie to the landlord.



I thought the age would be a problem too, so I made a point of mentioning that first and most people just say, "Awww!" and then we talk a little longer and I mention its a Shepherd and they say, "Oh. Nope!"

I think we're headed down the privately owned road.


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> i don't see where lying to your landlord about the breed of your
> dog comes close to making any sense.


It doesn't! Putting every single dog in the same category also doesn't make any sense. Its too bad instead of breed restrictions they just required the aggressive breeds had their CGC certificate or something along those lines.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> The problem with lying is that it paints ALL dog (and cat) owners with the same brush, and just makes it even more difficult for honest people to find rentals, as the experience of some landlords about "dog owners being untrustworthy, because they will lie and who knows what else" becomes solidified as true by the actions of a few.
> 
> I have in the past had good luck finding dog-friendly rentals specifically looking for private suites, and pro-actively selling myself and my dog. Two of my past landlords told me after I had moved out that they did not want to rent to a dog owner because of past bad experiences, but I presented myself as being very responsible and they were impressed with the impression I gave.
> 
> It takes more work, but it is doable!


lol I thought the reason why some dogs aren't allowed in apartments was BC they are on the aggressive dog lists .

If the landlord doesn't know I have pets how could that effect other people? The point is if I was caught lying then I'd pay fines not other people.

For example (just a scenario), Even if my landlord knew I had a cat and paid all my fees. Then I decided to let my Russian blue cat out and it started attacking people. I would assume the apartment would ban Russian blues from the apartments do to the breed of cat being aggressive.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

Twyla said:


> And this is one of the reasons why so many have problems finding a place to rent now.


lol There are plenty of pet friendly apartments where i live. They just dont accept aggressive dogs from the aggressive dog lists.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> If the landlord doesn't know I have pets how could that effect other people? The point is if I was caught lying then I'd pay fines not other people.


How could you think you can get away with having a dog or cat when they are forbidden? I don't think they'd fine you...they'd evict you.
I'd feel sorry for a dog that has to be sneaked outside to play/potty/poop. Cat pee is horrible, and carpeting/heat vents can be destroyed when a cat decides to just go where they want. Very hard to get rid of that scent. 

I understand the reasoning for no pets in rentals, and would never lie to live in a place with those requirements. 
That said, I don't like breed restrictions, and may say mixed breed instead of purebred if I was left with no option but to give up my dog. But I don't think I'd ever be cornered into such a situation...


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

ok..

To put it bluntly ... lying also shows the character of the person


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Bubbles said:


> If the landlord doesn't know I have pets how could that effect other people? The point is if I was caught lying then I'd pay fines not other people.


actually, no they just start checking harder to see if people are sneaking in pets. Plus, it re-enforces their perception that pet owners can't be trusted and will try to skirt the rules. It means that instead of reconsidering their policy and allowing pets in the future they become more adamant in never letting pets on their property.
Also, if there is a management company involved the company could adopt a blanket policy of no pets instead of leaving the decision up to the individual property owners.
So, yes, it does affect everyone and even all pet owners. These are the people who push for BSL and who petition for stricter laws regarding all pets in public.


----------



## JediKnight (Aug 20, 2012)

Dainerra said:


> actually, no they just start checking harder to see if people are sneaking in pets. Plus, it re-enforces their perception that pet owners can't be trusted and will try to skirt the rules. It means that instead of reconsidering their policy and allowing pets in the future they become more adamant in never letting pets on their property.
> Also, if there is a management company involved the company could adopt a blanket policy of no pets instead of leaving the decision up to the individual property owners.
> So, yes, it does affect everyone and even all pet owners. These are the people who push for BSL and who petition for stricter laws regarding all pets in public.


I agree with this 100% I have not and would not lie to my landlord, even though I live in one of the toughest rental markets in the country. The thought of what might happen to my pets if I were caught lying and got evicted is unsettling. 

I hope the OP finds suitable housing, a private landlord is definitely the way to go IMHO. Much more flexibility than an apartment complex.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

Dainerra said:


> actually, no they just start checking harder to see if people are sneaking in pets. Plus, it re-enforces their perception that pet owners can't be trusted and will try to skirt the rules. It means that instead of reconsidering their policy and allowing pets in the future they become more adamant in never letting pets on their property.
> Also, if there is a management company involved the company could adopt a blanket policy of no pets instead of leaving the decision up to the individual property owners.
> So, yes, it does affect everyone and even all pet owners. These are the people who push for BSL and who petition for stricter laws regarding all pets in public.


How could I effect other people since I was never caught ? I remember one apartment complex banning pets because a fish tank was knocked over and flooded an apartment and ruined the apartments below. They were honest with the apartment complex and they banned pets after that.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah I don't see what you can call your dog anyways that wouldn't make it clearly a shepherd by the time it was 3 months old. Sorry but German dogs, and whites, and long-hairs don't look that different from regular GSDs.

I have sable...and I could get away with calling him a mix...but usually mixes get the same treatment as a purebred. Not really sure what lying about the breed would get you because anyone with any knowledge of GSDs will know your dog is one. Once those ears go up, its over lol. And then what? The landlord kicks you out the next day and can probably get you to pay the rest of the rent as well for breach of contract?

Just don't do it, I'm not sure where you're looking but when I was moving we had plenty of options. My complex doesn't accept pits, dobermans, akitas, rotts, but GSDs aren't on the list.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lying to a landlord shows disrespect. The landlord owns the property. If they do not want pets in their dwelling, that is their right. 

If we purchase a property that we can rent out, we can choose to make the rules. Even pet lovers who find that even after a year, they will have to re-paint, and replace carpet and flooring beneath the carpeting because of the tenants with pets, we might find that it behooves us to disallow pets. 

A security deposit sometimes isn't enough to repair the damage and going after renters, is, well sometimes expensive for very little return. You cannot get blood out of a turnip, and if they go bankrupt, your bill is just one of many. 

Sneaking pets into someone's property is opening yourself up for eviction, and your pets up to being stuck in a pound when you are scrambling for some place to live.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

selzer said:


> Sneaking pets into someone's property is opening yourself up for eviction, and your pets up to being stuck in a pound when you are scrambling for some place to live.


:thumbup:
Not to mention, changing the locks is senseless and quite probably illegal.
If there's an emergency while you're away and they find the door locks are changed, be looking for an eviction notice.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

The only time I've "kinda" lied to a landlord was when I adopted a third dog and didn't pay the extra deposit for a couple of months...  I would be way to nervous to lie to our landlords because I try to always be an honest and responsible person and risking that just isn't worth it for me. However, I also live in a super dog friendly area and have never had an issue finding private landlords that are fine with our dogs. Plus, because we've always been upfront with our landlords, we have several landlords now willing to provide us and our dogs with references for future rentals


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> :thumbup:
> Not to mention, changing the locks is senseless and quite probably illegal.
> If there's an emergency while you're away and they find the door locks are changed, be looking for an eviction notice.


is there away I can block you ? I told you before not to harass me. Now I'm telling you don't talk to me. 

Anyways, apartments aren't honest about pest problems or your neighbor who likes to party every night. why be honest with people who aren't honest with you ?


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Bubbles said:


> Anyways, apartments aren't honest about pest problems or your neighbor who likes to party every night. why be honest with people who aren't honest with you ?


So you would prefer to lower yourself to the level of those who are dishonest? What does that really do for you in the end?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Bubbles said:


> why be honest with people who aren't honest with you ?


I'd say that it's time to look for a better class of living situation. Yes, some landlords will lie but I don't see that as a reason to lie to them in turn. I move out and into a better area.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

If you lie about it, you'll get evicted. We were doing a rent to own on a house that didn't allow pets. We had a cat, and were planning on taking her to live with my MIL, but didn't get to it the first week we moved. Well, the owner drove by the house and saw the cat in the window. He knocked on the door and said "I want you out in 24 hours". :shocked: I had to explain to him that we already had plans to take the cat to my MIL's house, and luckily he believed me. He did come back to check, though. We were going to BUY this house, and I re-did all the hardwood floors, etc. myself. I put a lot of work into that house. However, when they say no pets, they're dead serious. Not even for a week!


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

Twyla said:


> So you would prefer to lower yourself to the level of those who are dishonest? What does that really do for you in the end?



hmmm... it saved me money. 

I like how some people here pretend to be the most upright citizens in the world on this forum. Then dictate to me about how lying is wrong . Its a lie to say you never lie .


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

Dainerra said:


> I'd say that it's time to look for a better class of living situation. Yes, some landlords will lie but I don't see that as a reason to lie to them in turn. I move out and into a better area.


I pay over 900$ a month to live in these apartments in Scottsdale. Tomorrow I'll be finished moving into my house and won't worry about apartment life anymore. 

but this thread isn't about me. its asking if you'd lie to a landlord. well yes I would that's my honest answer.


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

Jag said:


> the owner drove by the house and saw the cat in the window. He knocked on the door and said "I want you out in 24 hours".


Oh my gosh! That guy meant business! Glad things worked out for you. I rented an apartment a few years ago that had a no pets policy, but after renting for a year they decided they liked me and said I could get a cat so I didn't have to have conversations with my houseplants anymore. Mind you, there was a guy who would pull the heads off of dolls, paint the heads red and hang them on other tenant's doorknobs so next to him I must have seemed like a saint.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Well in the past I have lied to a landlord who met my dogs and allowed them to move in the apartment,and then decided that 'it would be best' for them to not be there. There was no damage of her property,I was always responsible,and this woman couldn't come up with a good explanation as to why my dogs had to go.So while I looked for another place,I kept them and moved out in 6 months. I worked at a Doggie Daycare at the time and so the dogs were at work with me from 7am to 7pm. 

I wouldn't recommened someone going out to get a dog though if they know that pets aren't allowed in the first place.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have lied about how many (in particular cats) that I have had. I started with one that was okay, then along came a couple more When I got my GSD I went outside with her to meet the landlord..I did the same with my golden. I am lucky to have a landlord like him. I would never lie to him. BUT if my choices were finding a place to live or my pets going to the pound, I would lie to get in somewhere until I could get in somewhere else. I don't like to lie and I hate liars, but I would do it to keep my pets. I think lots of people would, whether they admit it or not.


----------



## JediKnight (Aug 20, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> :thumbup:
> Not to mention, changing the locks is senseless and quite probably illegal.
> If there's an emergency while you're away and they find the door locks are changed, be looking for an eviction notice.


Weird, I guess I don't see the "harassment" in msvette2u's reply. Seems more like common sense to me.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Bubbles said:


> hmmm... it saved me money.
> 
> I like how some people here pretend to be the most upright citizens in the world on this forum. Then dictate to me about how lying is wrong . Its a lie to say you never lie .


Didn't say I never lie. I do say that I try to not lie. 

But to lie over something like money? Nope, not worth it. If I am going to have problems looking at myself in the mirror, it's going to be over something far more valuable then money.

But hey, if you are satisfied with yourself lying about money..... 

I have said before it is always interesting to see how minds work on forums


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Absolutely not. It's incredibly irresponsible to your pets and any other dependents you have to take a risk like that.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Not to mention, changing the locks is senseless and quite probably illegal.
If there's an emergency while you're away and they find the door locks are changed, be looking for an eviction notice. 
__________________

It sure is illegal -- unbelievable . The landlord has to have a key to each rentable unit for the safety of the building (maintenance - fire- flood - emergency) , other tenants' well- being and the rentor's in case of medical emergency . There are laws which govern the tenants and the landlords rights and responsibilities . 
Not only is lying a breach of contract with the landlord it is also disrespectful to all the other rentors who expect to live in a building with certain conditions, that they want to enjoy and pay for . Don't tell me the dog never barks, or needs to go outside for potty or exercise , or that there are not security cameras somewhere?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I wouldn't and actually have never 'had' to. When I rented the landlord was all for me having whatever pets/breeds I had/wanted.

Can't say I've 'never' lied about something,but not this. It's to easy for a landlord to come in and say like with Jag "you got 24 hours", and then your stuck. 

And god forbid what if someone did lie, and the dog BIT someone?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

I can see how hiding a cat from your landlord would be possible. Hiding a german shepherd? I can't imagine being able to hide Spirit, he's too wild :wild: And when I think about the things I would have to do in order to hide him, I think it would be hardly fair to him, or kind.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Having an active hand in real estate, I can tell you that you're asking for trouble. For starters, a rental agreement should clearly stipulate "no dogs or pets, etc". Anything that deviates away from that, is subject to legal action. It's a written agreement, and subject to the terms.
If there is no written agreement, then it defaults to posted signage.

Getting past all that, there's ethics.

What about raising a dog under such stressful conditions? If that dog bites someone, or causes property damage, you'll have your hands full.
What abut the dog itself? You may have him for a year, before your landlord wins his case against you. Then you'll have to decided whether you're moving, or getting rid of the dg.

Sorry, no happy ending here.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Bubbles how old are you? you're confusing good sense and good
advice with harrassment.



msvette2u said:


> :thumbup:
> Not to mention, changing the locks is senseless and quite probably illegal.
> If there's an emergency while you're away and they find the door locks are changed, be looking for an eviction notice.





Bubbles said:


> is there away I can block you ? I told you before not to harass me. Now I'm telling you don't talk to me.
> 
> Anyways, apartments aren't honest about pest problems or your neighbor who likes to party every night. why be honest with people who aren't honest with you ?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what i really mean is why lie to your landlord
about having a pet if pets aren't allowed.



doggiedad said:


> i don't see where lying to your landlord about the breed of your
> dog comes close to making any sense.





GoSailGo said:


> It doesn't! Putting every single dog in the same category also doesn't make any sense. Its too bad instead of breed restrictions they just required the aggressive breeds had their CGC certificate or something along those lines.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I wouldn't lie about having pets in general, but if I had to, I would lie about the breed in an extreme situation. I own a pit bull, papered, but i am almost positive somewhere down the line someone was mixed with mastiff. Anyways, hes huge and looks like a mastiff. If it were a send my dog to the pound or lie about his breed to get in somewhere, i would lie. but hopefully it would never come to that. Before even getting a dog I got home owners insurance that doesn't support BSL.

I hope you can find somewhere to rent that is accepting of your shep!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

No I haven't and no I wouldn't, having a house is way too important to risk getting evicted for something I can control

I own my house now so I don't have to worry about it, but I rented for 5 years and both times had no issues with the landlords as I was up front and honest with them


----------



## heronponie (Sep 27, 2011)

GoSailGo said:


> I thought the age would be a problem too, so I made a point of mentioning that first and most people just say, "Awww!" and then we talk a little longer and I mention its a Shepherd and they say, "Oh. Nope!"
> 
> I think we're headed down the privately owned road.



If they are not specifically asking for the breed, I don't see why you have to disclose it.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

heronponie said:


> If they are not specifically asking for the breed, I don't see why you have to disclose it.


now this, I do agree with to a point. Then again, you could wind up in the same boat when they show up and say "you can't have shepherds here" The up-side is, the OP is only looking for a short-term rental anyway and secondly, you'd have a leg to stand on in court to stay in your home while you look for another place. After all, you never lied or in any way attempted to deceive them.

Another thing about getting caught in a lie? Amongst all the other fees and fines of buying out the rest of your lease (yes you are responsible to pay for ALL the months remaining), the pet deposit you never paid plus any extra monthly fees that would have been charges, you also automatically lose your security deposit and can be served up a huge bill for pest control to fumigate in case your dog had fleas (after all, you've already proven yourself a liar on other matters), and to have the entire unit specially cleaned to remove all traces of allergens - up to and including having all of the carpet removed and replaced. So, you could easily be looking at several THOUSAND dollars, maybe even $10,000+. 

Try finding a new landlord with that kind of thing on your credit report. And good luck trying to buy a home because that judgement will sit on your credit report if you miss even 1 payment (if you get a nice judge who will agree to let you make payments - they don't have to do that!) If you get a vindictive landlord, they can actually report the judgement to the credit bureaus as soon as the judge signs it.


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

No I wouldn't. And I have lived in 3 different apartments with her. Most of the complexes have breed bans, so I've gotten into the habit of asking that question first and if it's a no I say thanks for your time. 
One time we went to a complex because it advertised large breeds welcome. We got there and were about to go on a tour when I asked just in case about breed restrictions and she said yes. So I said okay well we have a GSD so thanks anyways. She replied, so do you still want to go on the tour? Um, no my $$ will be spent elsewhere
No breed restricted apartments are not of large quantity here, but we have lived in some not so nice places and decent places just to keep the dog. 
I would rather go the extra mile and know I'm doing the right thing, then lie and get myself in a jam.
I have been told numerous times that apartments no longer except pets because people lie and it wasn't worth the hastle for them. 
I will not be one of those people
It took a while to find apartments that accept GSDs but it was worth the effort


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Bubbles said:


> is there away I can block you ? I told you before not to harass me. Now I'm telling you don't talk to me.
> 
> Anyways, apartments aren't honest about pest problems or your neighbor who likes to party every night. why be honest with people who aren't honest with you ?


 
Yes.. Go to user CP and add her to your ignore list. That way someone can't send harassing private messages and you won't see their public ones!!

It is on the left hand side under settings and options. Good luck!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I detest liars and find it distasteful that anyone would enter into a rental agreement knowingly lying about pet ownership and then changing the locks prohibiting the owner or his agents rightful and legal access to the premisis. It's a terrible reflection on all pet owners who follow the rules. I hope the other person stays honest and continues the search for a pet friendly place to stay.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

doggiedad said:


> you're confusing good sense and good
> advice with harrassment.


Something tells me there's a lot of folks on this board who'll be ignored by the time it's done


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

maybe the solution would be for the person to find a warm dry safe place to live for the duration of the short term , (which was what? for how long?) and board the dog and make daily visits for that hour or two of interaction, training, play, exercise and then back the dogs temporary rental facility (boarding kennel) where his needs for shelter , hygiene and basic care are met with.
You may want to ask around at some vets' offices. In my area we have stay at home dog lovers do doggy-day care, with maybe one or two other dogs for professionals who travel or commute and may be away for 3 or 4 days of the week. All the benefits and attention of home . There are extended care arrangements also - one person was hospitalized and needed a recuperative period where she was unable to care for her dog - so they went to the doggy minder.

You may even be able to charge it to your insurance or parts of the expense because the alternate arrangements you need to make were a result of the roofers accident and fire damage.


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

DTS said:


> One time we went to a complex because it advertised large breeds welcome. We got there and were about to go on a tour when I asked just in case about breed restrictions and she said yes. So I said okay well we have a GSD so thanks anyways. She replied, so do you still want to go on the tour? Um, no my $$ will be spent elsewhere


Yeah its the same thing here. They say no Shepherds and then keep trying to sell me the place! It seems like every big apartment complex in Phoenix has a no Shepherds rule...not even if its a fluffy floppy eared puppy. But of course people with bad credit and felons can get a place no problem. Go figure!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

GoSailGo said:


> Yeah its the same thing here. They say no Shepherds and then keep trying to sell me the place! It seems like every big apartment complex in Phoenix has a no Shepherds rule...not even if its a fluffy floppy eared puppy. But of course people with bad credit and felons can get a place no problem. Go figure!


It may be an insurance thing. Many insurance cos exclude "dangerous" breeds, and often GSDs are on there. 

Luckily our insurance doesn't exclude any breeds.

In attempting to change insurance cos, tho, a few years ago, we were declined because we have GOATS!!! 
I mean...HUH??


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> what i really mean is why lie to your landlord
> about having a pet if pets aren't allowed.


Pets (large dogs and puppies) have been allowed in every place I have applied to. Its the Shepherd part I'm having the issue with. The worst part is I applied for a place and paid the $35 application fee because they said the breed would be fine and now I'm getting the runaround and being told the breed isn't and the fee is non-refundable. Pretty nasty move if you ask me!


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> In attempting to change insurance cos, tho, a few years ago, we were declined because we have GOATS!!!
> I mean...HUH??


Goats eat your tires! 

I just wish they would be a little clearer about the pet policy in the ads before I call and apply. I just paid a $35 application fee for a place because they said the breed would be fine and now they're telling me the breed is NOT ok and the application fee is non-refundable. I was just soooo frustrated last night when I wrote this post...I'm trying to do the right thing by being totally honest and getting screwed over.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

GoSailGo said:


> Goats eat your tires!
> 
> I just wish they would be a little clearer about the pet policy in the ads before I call and apply. I just paid a $35 application fee for a place because they said the breed would be fine and now they're telling me the breed is NOT ok and the application fee is non-refundable. I was just soooo frustrated last night when I wrote this post...I'm trying to do the right thing by being totally honest and getting screwed over.


Completely understood! 
Have you asked them for the $35 back just on principle?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would request my $35 back.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

GoSailGo said:


> Goats eat your tires!
> 
> I just wish they would be a little clearer about the pet policy in the ads before I call and apply. I just paid a $35 application fee for a place because they said the breed would be fine and now they're telling me the breed is NOT ok and the application fee is non-refundable. I was just soooo frustrated last night when I wrote this post...I'm trying to do the right thing by being totally honest and getting screwed over.


That totally sucks. You said a white shepherd right? Have you thought about calling it a berger blanc suisse? Technically I don't think your lying because it is the same thing and most people have no clue as to what they are.


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Completely understood!
> Have you asked them for the $35 back just on principle?


They won't answer my phone calls unless I dial from a *67 (blocked) number and won't return any of my messages, so I'm thinking no...and I haven't been rude just wanted to know the situation and why no one was getting back to us about our application. There are a lot of bad eggs out there.


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> That totally sucks. You said a white shepherd right? Have you thought about calling it a berger blanc suisse? Technically I don't think your lying because it is the same thing and most people have no clue as to what they are.


I have tried, since her parents ARE berger blanc suisse...but since theres no such thing in America, I'm thinking the puppy could only be registered as gsd... I have tried to say shes a White Swiss Shepherd but they still hear the word Shepherd and say no. Its not like she comes from a long line of cold blooded guard dogs...her dad is a therapy dog!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

GoSailGo said:


> I have tried, since her parents ARE berger blanc suisse...but since theres no such thing in America, I'm thinking the puppy could only be registered as gsd... I have tried to say shes a White Swiss Shepherd but they still hear the word Shepherd and say no. Its not like she comes from a long line of cold blooded guard dogs...her dad is a therapy dog!


Well if it were me then I would call her a Berger Blanc Suisse on the paperwork for the rental and if you get asked what that is say a swiss therapy dog. You ARE NOT lying.


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> Well if it were me then I would call her a Berger Blanc Suisse on the paperwork for the rental and if you get asked what that is say a swiss therapy dog. You ARE NOT lying.


I could do that. I guess it isn't lying. It would sure save me money on application fees!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would go there and demand a refund. Doing what they did was just plain wrong.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

GoSailGo said:


> Pets (large dogs and puppies) have been allowed in every place I have applied to. Its the Shepherd part I'm having the issue with. The worst part is I applied for a place and paid the $35 application fee because they said the breed would be fine and now I'm getting the runaround and being told the breed isn't and the fee is non-refundable. Pretty nasty move if you ask me!


How did you pay the fee? Can you stop the check or dispute it?


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I feel lucky to live in Ontario. Landlords are NOT allowed to say no pets. 

When I was a student, I had an issue with my rabbit and dog where my landlord said she mentioned orally that there was a no pets policy before we moved in, but I didn't hear her say it at all. Of course, she couldn't put it in the contract since she had an agreement for good and fair renting practices with my university in exchange for being allowed to post on the university rent site. In the end, out of respect to her, I moved the rabbit back home since she said she was allergic to rabbits and she needed to be able to access the house for tours and repairs. But she compromised on the dog, since it was within my legal right to have pets. Other than trying to pull the no pets clause on me, she was a fair landlord in every other way.


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

llombardo said:


> How did you pay the fee? Can you stop the check or dispute it?





Sunflowers said:


> I would go there and demand a refund. Doing what they did was just plain wrong.


Yeah I paid the fee already because I thought it was a sure thing. Can't dispute it because they won't answer calls or return messages. We're 2,500 km away right now but once we get there I will be paying them a visit and see how brave they are when they're not behind a phone. It might be a good thing this happened though because it sounds like the place is run by monkeys.


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

marshies said:


> I feel lucky to live in Ontario. Landlords are NOT allowed to say no pets.


Wow thats pretty awesome and good to know! I don't know if I could handle to snow there though. Four years in Calgary was enough for me. Brr!


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Go Sail-at least go on yelp and warn others about this management co. 

I've found the best way to convince landlords to accept a shepherd is to bring your dog to the first meeting so they can see how well behaved and trained they are. I show off the tricks that my dogs know and bring their vet records. 

You may want to print out something that shows your pups sire is a therapy dog and bring a picture of your puppy to show the landlord. If you plan to have your pup do therapy work you could mention that.
Good luck.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

GoSailGo said:


> I could do that. I guess it isn't lying. It would sure save me money on application fees!


If they don't know what a berger blanc sussie is and don't bother to research it, well that is not your fault.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

not entirely Marshies -- In Ontario if the building has fewer than 4 rental units and one of them is owner-occupied than there is more leeway for owner discretion , which includes preferring not to have dogs .


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

carmspack said:


> not entirely Marshies -- In Ontario if the building has fewer than 4 rental units and one of them is owner-occupied than there is more leeway for owner discretion , which includes preferring not to have dogs .


Wow. That's good to know. 
I've never been in that kind of situation before, thankfully.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

marshies said:


> I feel lucky to live in Ontario. Landlords are NOT allowed to say no pets.


As a landlord in the USA I think thats unfair. Right now I have a tenant that has a very large pit/mix. No obiedience training, a house full of children, who may I ask would be liable if something happened.
To lie is wrong, be truthful.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

GoSailGo said:


> They won't answer my phone calls unless I dial from a *67 (blocked) number and won't return any of my messages, so I'm thinking no...and I haven't been rude just wanted to know the situation and why no one was getting back to us about our application. There are a lot of bad eggs out there.


Is this an apartment complex? If so, find out who owns it. (Often, there's a larger company behind it) Call them, or write them a letter and send it certified mail so they have to sign that they received it. File a complaint with the BBB. Find an online review place and state your claim. Write a letter (or call) your local newspaper to report it. Tell the parent company (if there is one) of your plans to do all of the above and demand your money back and an apology. There's no reason for this kind of garbage from a business.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Ontario has lost masses of rental stock exactly for those reasons. The law has been so biased against landlords that it makes it impossible to work . Sure did benefit Condominium developers - we , in Toronto , are second to Hong Kong I believe. 
I have practical experience , owning my own down town buildings - part of the reno revolution . 
It was just fine , till one Premier forget if it was Harris or Rae that brought in all sorts of promises for tenants . Towards the end I had one tenant who was not even signed on as far as contract . I inhereted him when he was presented to me as the "fiance" several months after the young lady was my tenant. Then she had differences with the man , she left , he stayed , and I could not ask him to leave -- although he was an exceptionally unsuitable tenant, very mentally unstable , threatening the quiet working couple that inhabited the upstairs duplex. He failed to pay. I went through the courts to evict him, - well then I had to go to mediation to give him a chance to redeem himself. Meanwhile he would pay some nominal sum which would re-establish the time frame from non-payment . By the time the mediation period was over he was over $6,000 in arrears. Every time I posted a regulation notice on his door I had a police officer escort me to the property , standing quietly by the side in case he caused problems. This person was so unstable he would run in the street in his underware jumping on cars and frightening people. By the time I got him out with a Sheriff's order he had scared away my good and valued tenants, and damaged the property . 

This was a gorgeous property close to the Lake , and we lived in his unit ourselves for seven years . 

That is why I can not stand lying to the landlord . 

Ontario is in a mess when it comes to rental. I have years and years of experience both working for our provincial subsidized housing authoriy , and as a owner of several Toronto , renovated , duplexed houses. 

Part of the problem is INSURANCE --- 

another reason why I am so vociferous about GSD needing to have good temperament , because anything less impacts on all us , limitations, insurance etc.


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

I feel lucky that the city I live in has a rental company that does allow German shepherds. They offer a variety of apartments and townhouses and you can have up to two dogs with no size limit. There are a couple banned breeds, but GSD's are not one of them.

However, we decided not go get a German shepherd yet solely because we are considering moving and know how hard it is to find a rental that allows the breed. When it comes to looking for a new place to live when it is time for us to move, I would not have the added worry of narrowing our prospects down dramatically due to owning a shepherd. 

I am one of those people who would not lie to a landlord. I can certainly see it from their prospective as we used to manage a rental community. We were thinking of getting a cat when we moved to an apartment and thankfully ran it by apartment management first to discover that cats were not allowed, just dogs. Out of respect for them, we didn't get a cat and I have no hard feelings toward the company whatsoever. It is their building, their choice.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

It's obviously a two way street in terms of respect and communication between landlords and tenants. I made sure I kept my dog quiet at all times and exercised/supervised so she wasn't disruptive to other tenants in the building. I also had the carpet cleaned before I left. 

I think the key is to find a good place where you can have prompt communication with with the landlord. Even when we had disagreements about pets, my landlord didn't ignore my maintenance requests or my emails to ask her to talk. In turn, I was a responsible pet owner and tenant. I don't know. The people whoshould not have dogs in apartments are almost the same people that shouldn't have dogs at all.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I never had a problem with tenants that had dogs , one was a chow mix , or cats - and once a chiropractor who loved rats -- and my young daughter would earn spare cash to go up and make sure they had pellets and water . Never any problems . I do think there should be choice .
as Marshies said "The people whoshould not have dogs in apartments are almost the same people that shouldn't have dogs at all."
On the other hand I have sold dogs to people that live in apartments and they make extra effort to make sure their dog gets every thing that it needs. One of my friends is in this category. Their dog (from me) passed away last year to age and they are on the list for another -- I have no hesitation whatsoever , would be honoured by them taking another . In fact a pup was born to about as close as one can get to in genetics -- but after a week of talking it through they passed because they are set on a female , and this little guy was , well, a guy (male).


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

marshies said:


> The people whoshould not have dogs in apartments are almost the same people that shouldn't have dogs at all.


I definitely agree. There are some awful dog owners out there. The place we live in right now (not our own condo because it burnt down and is being rebuilt) has a dog right beside it that will literally bark from about 8 am until 4 pm non stop. I'm surprised the dog hasn't hurt his throat by barking so much. And the people that don't pick up their dog's poop drive me batty as well. I am terrified of being a bad tenant with a bad dog, which is why I'm getting a dog in the winter when I only work a few hours a day and I can focus almost my entire days on the little guy (or girl). A sort of puppy maternity leave.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

My experience with lying about breeds has ended with a lot of good dogs DYING. That's because I did technician work at a shelter in a large city that banned pit bulls. Yet so many people would get pit bulls, and either "hide" them or lie about the breed. At the end of the day, they got caught, and that means that amazing, loving, happy, healthy young pit bulls were constantly being confiscated and brought to the shelter. And I was constantly having to euthanize them because that was the law. 

I do not agree with those laws. And I do not always agree with landlords or apartments HAVING to ban certain breeds. I think they should be allowed to have common sense and make exceptions. That being said, laws and rules are there, and you simply have to follow them.

If it's a german shepherd, what happens when the landlord finds out and tells you "You have to either get rid of your dog by the end of the week or get out by the end of the week"? Because more likely then not, it WILL happen. If it's hard to find living arrangements in advance, how are you going to do it last minute?

That being said, yes, I have lied NUMEROUS times to landlords about my pets. But nothing harmful like that. I lived in an apartment for a time that had an 80 lb weight limit on dogs, Luther was 86 lbs. Yay, lucky me, I'm a CVT, I do all my own paperwork. He was 76lbs according to his records I printed up and took in.

I am getting a puppy in March, looking at moving with him later next year. Apartment complex says he must be 1 year old before I move in. He will probably be closer to 10 months old. But according to my paperwork, he will be 1 year old.

Because, I don't know in my mind at least, that stuff isn't really hurting. What is 6lbs or 2 months? I'm being open and honest and saying HEY, I have a german shepherd.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

GoSailGo said:


> I have tried, since her parents ARE berger blanc suisse...but since theres no such thing in America, I'm thinking the puppy could only be registered as gsd... I have tried to say shes a White Swiss Shepherd but they still hear the word Shepherd and say no. Its not like she comes from a long line of cold blooded guard dogs...her dad is a therapy dog!


Nope, and I don't think you could even register her with most kennel clubs in america as a german shepherd anyway! Just because berger blanc suisse basically stem from white shepherds, they are recognized AND registered by the FCI as their own separate breed! They are NOT german shepherds, they are their own separate breed!

I think you just found your loophole


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

GoSailGo said:


> I have tried, since her parents ARE berger blanc suisse...but since theres no such thing in America, I'm thinking the puppy could only be registered as gsd... I have tried to say shes a White Swiss Shepherd but they still hear the word Shepherd and say no. Its not like she comes from a long line of cold blooded guard dogs...her dad is a therapy dog!


Like honestly, technically then she is NOT a German Shepherd (Like I said, technically). She is a breed of white herding dogs originating from shepherd lines - but they don't need to know that part. FCI recognized. And FCI is WAY better then AKC, just throw that out there


----------



## prockerb (Sep 3, 2012)

Jag said:


> Well, the owner drove by the house and saw the cat in the window. He knocked on the door and said "I want you out in 24 hours".!


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

Anubis_Star said:


> At the end of the day, they got caught, and that means that amazing, loving, happy, healthy young pit bulls were constantly being confiscated and brought to the shelter. And I was constantly having to euthanize them because that was the law.


That is SO sad!!! 



Anubis_Star said:


> Nope, and I don't think you could even register her with most kennel clubs in america as a german shepherd anyway! Just because berger blanc suisse basically stem from white shepherds, they are recognized AND registered by the FCI as their own separate breed! They are NOT german shepherds, they are their own separate breed!
> 
> I think you just found your loophole


Hmm that is really interesting I thought they were just a fancy selectively bred version of a white german shepherd...which is what I was originally looking for (or black or sable...fiance was more concerned about the look than I was). Finding much info on the BBS in a language I can understand is somewhat difficult though. You should talk to the last property manager I had a conversation with if this is the case! He said NO Shepherds. And I asked what about other types of Shepherds and started naming a bunch (Swiss, Australian, etc) and he said they are all under the same category if its got the word Shepherd in the name its out. That is what got me started thinking about lying in the first place. I hung up on the guy before I could say what I was thinking...because I've never said those words out loud to begin with.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

GoSailGo said:


> Hmm that is really interesting I thought they were just a fancy selectively bred version of a white german shepherd...


I wouldn't lie to the landlord, Berger Blanc Suisse translates into White Swiss Shepherd. You'll be able to register the dog as a White Shepherd with the UKC, not sure how the Canadian KC handles them and the AKC will no longer register BBS as GSD's. 
The standard isn't the same as the GSD, maybe you can convince a landlord that although the word shepherd is in the name the dogs are different. This is part of their breed standard. 

Lively and balanced temperament, enjoys action, attentive with good ability to be trained. Friendly and discreet. High social competence and devoted to his owner. Never afraid or aggressive without provocation. A joyful and easy to teach working and sporting dog with capability for all round education. High social competence allows for a marked ability to
adapt and integrate to all kinds of social events and situations.

Is your breeder Dances With Wolves Ranch by any chance?


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Is your breeder Dances With Wolves Ranch by any chance?


It is...well in theory anyways. Pups aren't born yet. We're going to stop by the ranch on our way down South and "meet the parents" and their mum. Fiance was dead set on us getting a bulldog and I was dead set on us getting a gsd...so we compromised...sort of...ok I won.


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

Jag said:


> Is this an apartment complex? If so, find out who owns it. (Often, there's a larger company behind it) Call them, or write them a letter and send it certified mail so they have to sign that they received it. File a complaint with the BBB. Find an online review place and state your claim. Write a letter (or call) your local newspaper to report it. Tell the parent company (if there is one) of your plans to do all of the above and demand your money back and an apology. There's no reason for this kind of garbage from a business.


I contacted the corporate headquarters yesterday and they're looking in to it. $35 isn't a huge deal, but it still shouldn't happen. I'm pretty sure we actually found a place as well and landlord is good with Shepherds, so all is good. Yay pigs DO fly!


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

GoSailGo said:


> Hmm that is really interesting I thought they were just a fancy selectively bred version of a white german shepherd...which is what I was originally looking for (or black or sable...fiance was more concerned about the look than I was). Finding much info on the BBS in a language I can understand is somewhat difficult though. You should talk to the last property manager I had a conversation with if this is the case! He said NO Shepherds. And I asked what about other types of Shepherds and started naming a bunch (Swiss, Australian, etc) and he said they are all under the same category if its got the word Shepherd in the name its out. That is what got me started thinking about lying in the first place. I hung up on the guy before I could say what I was thinking...because I've never said those words out loud to begin with.


IN THEORY, they are, but they AREN'T. Selective breeding and separation of lines is what causes the difference in breeds. Look at american pit bull terriers and american staffordshire terriers (AKC AmStaff vs UKC & ADBA APBT)

Once, the same basic breed. But now the lines have been separated, there is no more ALLOWED cross-breeding. UKC and ESPECIALLY ADBA tends to focus more on game, working dogs whereas AKC tends to focus on heavier show dogs. They stemmed from the same breed, there has been no outside crossing of other breeds. But for all purposes, they are NOT the same breed any more.

ADBA CH American Pit Bull Terrier
(BTW, just for the record, THIS is what a pit bull is SUPPOSE to look like!!!)









Here's an ADBA AND an UKC GR CH










And an AKC CH American Staffordshire Terrier












I consider the same to be true of BBS. Yes, they look SOMEWHAT like white shepherds. But the coat texture has changed, body conformation has changed (topline being the biggest example), and temperament is NOT the hard temperament of a working dog like a GSD. In my mind, to me, even though they were once white german shepherds, once you separate lines and start breeding entirely different temperaments, you do NOT have the same breed. Although many disagree, I do NOT consider them german shepherds. 

I'm not saying they're bad dogs, at all. Very good looking dogs, and I'm sure temperament wise they are great. Just not what I would look for in a GSD.

BTW, ask that same landlord about Australian SHEPHERDS? Who says no to an Aussie??


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

Anubis_Star said:


> Although many disagree, I do NOT consider them german shepherds.
> 
> BTW, ask that same landlord about Australian SHEPHERDS? Who says no to an Aussie??


Oh crud. Does that mean I don't belong on a German Shepherd forum? There's not much of a BBS community. The breeder said they were a different breed but about two thirds of the search results I got stated they're the same thing as a White Shepherd. Not sure where I belong.

And I know right!? I tried to explain what an Aussie is but he wouldn't listen! Phoenix must have a really hard time with aggressive dogs...I never even thought of a GSD as a bad dog. All the GSDs I have met were always sweet family dogs.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

GoSailGo said:


> Oh crud. Does that mean I don't belong on a German Shepherd forum? There's not much of a BBS community. The breeder said they were a different breed but about two thirds of the search results I got stated they're the same thing as a White Shepherd. Not sure where I belong.


I think you're fine here, the White Shepherd and the GSD have a lot in common, but you might want to do a little more research before buying that pup if you want a GSD that happens to be white. What you're looking at is the first litter of Berger Blanc Suisse to be born in the US/Canada, NOT GSD's. 
All of the clubs listed below are for owners and breeders of White Shepherds. The majority of these dogs are CKC (Canadian) or AKC registered as white coated GSD's. In the UKC the dogs are registered as White Shepherds. Many of the dogs carry duel registrations. These dogs are like the BBS. Actually the BBS orginated from bloodlines coming from the US and Canada. Take a little time to read their websites and make sure this is the type of dog you want. Many of the members for all three clubs overlap. 

*American White Shepherd Association - Parent club for the White Shepherd in the US. Will also be the parent club for the White Shepherd/Berger Blanc Suisse when it enters the Foundation Stock Service.(AKC) 

Index - Parent club for the White Shepherd in the UKC. The White Shepherd is already a recognized breed with the UKC.

WSCC White Shepherd Club of Canada - Parent club for the White Shepherd in Canada. 

If you're interested in a white coated GSD's look at White German Shepherd Dog Club of America, Inc. || Welcome These breeders and club members want to stay part of the GSD breed. These dogs should be being bred to the GSD standard except they're white. 

It's very confusing but honestly, if you want a German Shepherd Dog, that's not what you're looking at. (no offense to the breeder, I'm sure she knows she's not breeding GSD's )


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

Whiteshepherds said:


> It's very confusing but honestly, if you want a German Shepherd Dog, that's not what you're looking at. (no offense to the breeder, I'm sure she knows she's not breeding GSD's )


 It is completely confusing!!! I think as of right now we're pretty attached/excited about what we've decided to get. I just didn't know they were so different from a regular GSD. Honestly every article I read about whether or not they were the same breed said YES, there is no difference! Thanks Google! But the breed standard does say there is a difference. I guess as more BBS become available in America more information will become available as well. They should make a dog breed registration for dummies article because this is all very new to me. All my previous dogs have been mutts...wonderful stupendous mutts. One who I swear was crossed with a sweater. But seriously... Canadian? American? Imported? ****** backed? Straight backed? Color? UKC? AKC? FCI? And then I read full bibles written on how white shepherds are inferior dogs and shouldn't be bred. Good lord! I feel like I read through 80 Shepherd breeder sites and still know nothing! I have only had to register horses, and that was a lot easier.

Thank very much for the info though. I think I've browsed through two of the sites but I'll take a look at them all again.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

GSDs are confusing! I don't have one because of that. Too much work finding out what is what and then to find a breeder.


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

The concept behind "pet rent" is all the damage that's been done by pets to rental properties. A spayed/neutered housecat is 1 thing (with or without front claws). But a 70-90 lb GSD is something else entirely.

I wouldn't lie to the landlord. 

Rent is pretty high in this area (Northern CA) --- if you afford $1000/mo, you can afford the extra $35 for the pet. I am certainly not "pro-landlord", but doing things you know are wrong (lying about having a pet, changing locks, etc) & you can see why some people don't want to run rental properties any more. I know I wouldn't. And yet - at least here - even if the tenant is 100% wrong, by the time a landlord can have them evicted legally, even more damage is done. Hubby was trying to talk me into renting out our house when we move. Told I'd rather torch the place than have tenants. :crazy:


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

My mother works in insurance and she specifically told me that unless my insurance company asks, then do not to tell them I have a GSD. Lying through ommission? She basically meant don't just randomly call them up and tell them if I have no reason to. 

Now we got lucky with our townhouse that we are renting. The guy who owns it is my MIL's neighbor's son. One of the first things I asked him was if dogs were allowed. He said yea it wouldn't be a problem. But then again, he is the most laid back person I have ever met. He didn't care what we did to the house as long as we didn't destroy it. We've been lucky to have a puppy who hasn't been interested in chewing on furniture.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Depending on the dog I had, I would lie in the right situation.

If I absolutely had to find somewhere to go or the dogs were being dumped because no one could take them and I couldn't afford or FIND anywhere to go with them, I could lie about Frag, because he doesn't bark or destroy ANYTHING and I don't need a crate to be proof of a dog there. I wouldn't lie about my pit because god forbid anything in the news happens about a pit bull. Plus, mine has been known to break out of crates, chew through doors, open doors, etc. and I wouldn't have the money to pay for the damages.

Glad I bought a house this year!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

For insurance it doesn't matter if you lie or tell the truth. If they cover the liability then they cover it and if not, then they don't. I have to pay $50 extra per GSD so when I sold one of my dogs I notified the insurance company and asked if they needed to see the bill of sale. I was surprised that they didn't and just took the dog off my policy which made it $50 less per year. When I mentioned this to my friend she said they don't need proof because it won't change the coverage. If I had more GSDs they didn't know about and then tried to file a claim it would get denied or they would drop me. If your insurance does not allow GSDs and you try to file a claim involved a GSD then they will just drop you so it doesn't matter if you were honest up front.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

GoSailGo said:


> Oh crud. Does that mean I don't belong on a German Shepherd forum? There's not much of a BBS community. The breeder said they were a different breed but about two thirds of the search results I got stated they're the same thing as a White Shepherd. Not sure where I belong.


I would say you belong! You love the breed, why not??? And I'm sure that the BBS temperament is close enough that you could get some very good information and training advice. Although they are probably softer then, say, most czech working lines, that doesn't mean that there are not a million GSDs out there that are just as "soft" with less drive and aggression!

Although I don't think they are the same breed any long (again, my opinion), I think they are obviously close enough. Just like my APBT vs AmStaff example, training and type is very close.


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

Just as a little update, I talked to the apartment manager today (we had to apply to some other places because the place we thought we were living at appeared to be run by monkeys) about dog breeds and what is and isn't allowed. She basically told me DON'T use the word Shepherd ever. She said use Berger Blanc Suisse on my application and there won't problem. This is coming from an apartment manager of a nice complex who has a dog who is also considered to be in the Shepherd family, so I guess she understands where I'm coming from. Anyways, this doesn't help out GSD owners in my situation but yes as some people have suggested, its all about the insurance companies seeing the word "Shepherd" (whether its Australian, Swiss, German, etc) and freaking out, which is really too bad! There are some really sweet "aggressive" dogs out there who wouldn't hurt a fly.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

LOL, don't tell them that the word "Berger" is French for Shepherd! 

Glad that you found something that might work.


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> LOL, don't tell them that the word "Berger" is French for Shepherd!


Haha yes I'm thinking no speaks French in Phoenix...just a LOT of Spanish.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

if i were getting a long haired white dog that was not a gsd, i would skip the registration and tell the landlord it is a mutt. so yes, i guess would lie, sort of.


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

I live in Calgary AB and I would never tell the landlord I had a dog, cat, hamster etc... unless the pets were allowed it is really none of their business and they way I see it as long as you are taking proper care to make sure your puppy doesn't ruin their home I don't see why it should be a problem I have a good handle on things however because we have 3 adults at home all the time so puppy is never alone I would also make sure the landlord doesn't live close or have relatives living close sometimes you just have to do what you have to do.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

My first shepherd when my daughter was born (trying to remember) 6yrs old or so. I found me, my daughter at 3yrs old and my older shep needing a place to live, found one "no dogs allowed". I never let him go (dog)and he was with me and my kid 24/7 and we did move in there. My mom one night put three of her dogs in my home on her way to work (me not there)and I was met by landlord when I got home that evening. He was not happy and said "I heard you might have a dog but no way". I explaind the situation and he gave me a chance. I was also offered a cleaning job by his wife when I moved out , but yea I was not honest, I had a dog! My daughter is turning 17yrs old in a few weeks from now.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I raised my shep from a pup, I did not get a place and took a gamble for a pup or new dog, this dog was our family


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

We had the same issue when moving from Pgh to Maryland; no one wanted to rent to a GSD family. We finally found a place, but we had to pay an extra 1000$ security deposit plus 200$ a year. I would never lie to a landlord about the number of animals or the breed.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

You could call a pig a cat but theyd know it. Same with a gsd, the best bet is to have the most amazing dog theyve ever met, and you have a headstart with a gsd.


----------



## Drew27 (Apr 12, 2020)

Twyla said:


> And this is one of the reasons why so many have problems finding a place to rent now.


No the reason so many people have a problem now us because of the rules set


----------

